# Monitor turned Magenta



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

The weirdest thing happened to my monitor. I stepped away and when I came back it has this intense magenta glow as if a magenta filter had been placed over it.

I rebooted but it came back the same. I checked my Display settings and nothing had changed. I can see all the settings colours undeneath but everything is suffused with this intense magenta glow.

The monitor is an Aambra, my desktop is IBM.

Does this mean my monitor is about to tank?


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

While the PC boots up is everything this color, or does it only happen when Windows loads.


----------



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

I just rebooted it to check. It starts at the very beginning. The BIOS words, which usually are white, come up magenta.


----------



## Stuart_Hall (Nov 29, 2004)

I take it its a CRT monitor? If yes then it looks like one of the RGB lasers inside has blown, ive seen it loads of times, unfortunately if thats the case theres not really a lot you can do unless its under warranty.


----------



## loony_taz00 (Mar 30, 2005)

I had this happen too, You can also try to jiggle the cord from the monitor to hte computer, It solved my problem


----------



## Stuart_Hall (Nov 29, 2004)

^

lol yeah you could try that before giving up on it...

Sometimes the simplest things are the root of most problems!!!


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I'ld do the following -


Check the connector on the back of the PC (and on the monitor if the VGA cable is a dual edged one). Ensure its tightened properly.

If its a CRT do the following - 

Make sure no fans are near the monitor - turn off any lights near it - Make sure no radios/CD players are on next to it

As well make sure to go into the monitor settings and also do a degauss.


----------



## loserOlimbs (Jun 19, 2004)

Sounds like everyone has you heading in the right direction, but if none of the above steps work, I'd say its time for a new monitor.


----------



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies guys. Although I am perplexed as to why I haven't had email notifications of your replies. And yes, I have instant email notification on.

Jiggling doesn't do anything, and nothing is near it that hasn't been there for about a year.

Ho hum. What a bummer. It's actually painful on the eyes. Everything around it looks green.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Did you degauss? Green and Magenta usually won't both show if a color goes out. unless its the thrird color that went out.


----------



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

Sorry, I don't know what it means to degauss.


----------



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

Actually green isn't showing. I meant the objects around the monitor seems green because the screen is so magenta. It's a visual illusion going on in my head.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Degaussing occurs every time you cycle the power switch on your monitor. Otherwise you can do it while the monitor is already on in the OSD(on screen display) monitor adjustment settings(the buttons on the monitor itself).


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

What you want to do is use the keys on the front of the monitor to pull up the options of the screen like color/brightness/trapazoidal/pincushion and whatnot. Within these options you should see an upside down U with a line from one side of the upside down U to the other in a diagonal fashion. Either that or you should see the actual word Degauss. Select this option and you should see the entire screen go wavy (if the degausing is done properly) at this point the colors should fix IF this is a problem with the magnetic orientation of this device.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

I can give a better description if you can give your monitor make and model and if this company has online manuals.


----------



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

I found the panels and did the degaussing. No difference.

The brand name is either Aambra, or Ambra. I can't tell if the first A is a logo or part of the name. I never heard of that before. I got the monitor on ebay.


----------



## GripS (Apr 30, 2005)

Good time for a new monitor then. LCD's have come a long way and have come down considerably in price as of late.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

yup I concur if you have done a degauss and checked the cables you really have no other option but a new one....

Either that or live with a non working Monitor that looks green on the outside.


----------



## RabbitOne (Aug 13, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I'm back to using my 10 year old Samsung that thankfully I did not get rid of. Works fine.


----------

